# Help please, ate a twist tie: RESOLVED



## petalfuzz (Mar 7, 2008)

Please read my previous post about Chestnut and her litter box:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33719&forum_id=48

As stated in previous post, I've been trying to stop her dumping her box out and overturning it. Last night I tied the box to the cage with a twist tie. I tucked the wire ends up under the lip of the box, but this morning the wire is gone!

I'm afraid Chessie may have eaten the wire. I should have known better, as it was a paper-wrapped one and she loves to chew on paper. I know when rabbits chew hay they kinda fold it in their mouth like an acordian. If she ate the twist tie what will happen in her digestion? Should I worry a lot or just a little? Will she be able to pass it? I can't remember if they digest rough fibers once or twice, arg!

Advice, please??!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't imagine her eating the wire. Have you searched her entire cage? she might have played with it - could be in the litterbox, under a blanket or rug... caught in her fur.

Check those things first.

How is she acting?


----------



## Ivory (Mar 7, 2008)

Firstly, I'd do what Bo says. Check everywhere to make sure that she didn't eat it.

Secondly, if she ate a metal twist tie, I'd get her in. From personal experience, a rabbit's intestines are so delicate....a metal twist tie could easily rip it up. (I mean, if dental floss does....)

Make SURE that it isn't somewhere else around her cage. It's possible it got into her mouth....then she got tired of chewing so she just swallowed (what tends to happen with dental floss/string/etc.) If you REALLY can't find it...honestly....bring her into the vet and see if he can see anything in her stomach/intestines.


----------



## petalfuzz (Mar 7, 2008)

She's acting perfectly normal. I've got some time now and will conduct a thorough cleaning/search.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 7, 2008)

That's what I was going to say. We had cats eat stupid things before, but I can't imagine why they'd eat metal.


----------



## petalfuzz (Mar 7, 2008)

I just found it, thank god! It was intact, if not a little chewed. I had to dig through a lot of crap with a magnet, but her play pen is sparkling clean now!

Thank you for your prompt replies.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 7, 2008)

Plastic Cable ties work wonders!

If it's deep enough, you could put something like a brick in it to keep her from picking it up.


I'm really glad she didn't eat it. *phew*


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2008)

Im so glad to hear shes ok and didnt actually eat it!

I use those chip bag clips to hold litterboxes to the side of the cage and they work fine. Another idea is to drill a little hole in the side of the litterbox and use a cable/zip tie to secure it to the side.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2008)

*petalfuzz wrote: *


> I just found it, thank god! It was intact, if not a little chewed. I had to dig through a lot of crap with a magnet, but her play pen is sparkling clean now!
> 
> Thank you for your prompt replies.


Excellent idea using the magnet! I'm so glad you found it. The things we go through for these fuzz-butts.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 7, 2008)

So glad she's okay...and you found it...good job!

Here's how we attach our litterboxes, if you're interested:

We just take a binder clip and clip it onto the box, then take a clasp and hook it onto the cage and the binder clip's arm.  A couple pics:












Hope that helps!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 7, 2008)

Rosie, those are the best snap hooks for rabbit cages aren't they? I have them in several sizes. We use them for doors as extra locks, and the xpen for extra locks... 

easy to use and I love the clasp/snap combo. Very creative!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Rosie, those are the best snap hooks for rabbit cages aren't they? I have them in several sizes. We use them for doors as extra locks, and the xpen for extra locks...
> 
> easy to use and I love the clasp/snap combo. Very creative!


OH YEAH! They're WONDERFUL!!

We have SO many...and never seem to have enough! LOL!!

We use them for their litterboxes and ALL doors, just to be sure no one fancies a night out about the livingroom...with cat food and litterboxes...LOL!!

Hubby's come up with so many wonderful solutions to things...I's so proud of my hubband!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 9, 2008)

Rosie, that is such a good idea!

We've been trying to figure out a solution to them moving their litter box around for awhile now.

Thank you


----------

